# Hilarious thread at the Ridgid forum.



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This one is funny. A guy hired a drain-cleaner for a stoppage at his house and he feels that they charge a lot, so based on this one experience, he thinks he will get rich by starting a plumbing business.:blink: The funny part is, he has absolutely zero experience. Priceless.:laughing:
I want to be a plumber!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, hehe I posted on that one and nomiated it


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

This morning I woke up and decided plumbing just isn't for me. What I really want to do is become an airplane mechanic. I hear I can make a ton of money. Can I just invest a few grand in tools and start advertising?

Safe flying everyone.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to be a doctor as of tomorrow, make you appointment now.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am going to be a flying saucer mechanic. There does not appear to be many of those out there, market is wide open!


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

The watch I bought my wife for christmas was expensive, and the salesman was wearing a really nice suit. So I am quitting plumbing and going to get rich selling watches.:yes:


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

So can we get a group rate at the Holiday Inn Express?
I want to be an airline pilot but still have a small drinking issue





 
Good luck folks!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Im going to sell ice rinks in florida. l will probably do the best in the everglades, there is a lot of water in the everglades.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I would love to hire that guy for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I think I wanna do whatever it is this guy does...










I'm up for the task...




























I could handle it!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Isnt that Micheal Richards? Big enviromentilist.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Isnt that Micheal Richards? Big enviromentilist.


No Richard Branson...
Chairman of Virgin Group


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Redwood said:


> No Richard Branson...
> Chairman of Virgin Group


 
ahemm...that's Sir Richard Branson. 

Hot women - tons of cash - lots of airplanes - his own island - and more hot women. I hereby ammend my previous statement. 

Good call Redwood. THat man is the greatest thing the brits have ever produced :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I knew there was a Richard in his name somewhere. Hmm, wonder if people call him Dick?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I wouldn't trade all I have in the plumbing field for any of that :whistling2:

Considering where the trade will be in the next few years with all the highly skilled techs coming in, geeze, this field will be better then all those airplanes and stuff......


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> I wouldn't trade all I have in the plumbing field for any of that :whistling2:
> 
> Considering where the trade will be in the next few years with all the highly skilled techs coming in, geeze, this field will be better then all those airplanes and stuff......


:laughing::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Y'all keep bailing....this is going to be great.........no more competition!!!!!


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Ron said:


> I'm going to be a doctor as of tomorrow, make you appointment now.


I think I'll join you, I can be your surgeon. I got a rusty hacksaw blade or two, and my band saw, skill saw and sawzall are all plugged in and ready to cut. I even got some new blades yesterday.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I think I'll be a lawyer.....

Yeah, thats it.

Drive a nice shiny car..........

Plenty of money. 

How hard can it be. 

No wait, a judge. That's even better. Yeah, thats it, a judge.:thumbsup:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

I want to do what Richard Branson does, too. He listens to the customers and provides what they're asking for. He deals in modern, efficient airplanes, a record company, condoms, and who knows how many other products. If you want to be good in your business, it would be a good idea to emulate him.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Believe it or not, Richard Branson appeared via recording at a carpet cleaners build your business seminar.

http://www.joepolish.com/richardbranson/


----------

